# سخان المياه بحث كامل وشامل



## محسن 9 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مقدمة : 

من منا لا يملك في منزله سخان للماء ونحن الان في فصل الشتاء ونتعرض لمشاكل عديدة بسبب تسخين المياه فلذلك احببت ان اتقدم بوضع حلول لهذه المشاكل وبمساعدتكم وباقتراحاتكم وارجو ان لاتبخلو بوضع حل لنصل الى غاية مرضية تساعدنا جميعا رواد هذا المنتدى ولاسميه فائق الجودة بوجودكم 
ارجو ان يكون هذا البحث محل اهتمامكم 
الموضوع : 
1- نوعية السخان ومنها العديد الكهربائي والشمسي ومنها على الحطب والخشب والبترول مثل الديزل ( المازوت ) تختلف بحسب البلدان والاحوال المادية للمستهلك 

2- شبكة التمديدات الصحية مواسير انابيب نوعيات مختلفة منها الحديد والبلاستيك والخ 

3- طريقة عمل شبكة التمديدات من الالف الى الياء


----------



## محسن 9 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*نوعية السخان*

هل فكرت بنوعية السخان اخي قبل الذهاب الى المتاجر وشراءه 
من المعروف ان المهندس يقوم اولا وقبل عمل اي شيء بتجميع معلومات عن موقع العمل وما يحتاجه ويبدأ بطرح الاسئله والاجابه عليها بنفسه مستعينا بعلمه وخبرته وبخبرات الاخرين من شركات مصنعه للمواد التي سوف يستخدمها في المشروع لاي مشروع كان صغيرا او كبيرا والقيام على وضع دراسة كامله مع رسم مخططات سواء شفهية او مكتوبة للرجوع اليها وقت الحاجة 
وتسخين المياه ليس بالمشروع الصغير وانما مشروع يستحق منك اخي المهندس ان تعطيه كل اهتمام حتى يكون على المستوى المطلوب المتقن لما يحتويه من اخطار وايضا اضاعة اموال وجهد في اهماله ليس في هذا المشروع فقط بل لاي مشروع سوف تقوم عليه مهما كان تافها في نظرك يجب التفكر والتمحص والبحث والتحري حتى نجيد جميعا عملنا ونكون في قمة الامم المتعلمة الصانعة النافعة للبشرية جمعا 
هذا ما حرصنا عليه ديننا الحنيف ورسولنا الكريم بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( إذا عمل أحدكم عملا فليتقنه ) 
ومن هذا المنطلق ننطلق لنحقق شيئا مفيدا لحياتنا ولمن هم في حاجته طبعا وبكل تأكيد ( نحن وهم)
لابدأ ولتشاركوني مشروعي الذي يستحق منكم كل إهتمام 
ولتكون البداية على بركة الله 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


----------



## محسن 9 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*نوعية السخان*

بسم الله الرخمن الرحيم​
انتقاء السخان المناسب لوضعه في المكان المناسب 
يوجد في الاسواق سخانات ونوعيات عديدة ومنها الجيد ومنها السيء ( تمشاية حال ) وايضا منها الكهربائية والشمسية ومنها التي تعمل على النفط او الخشب ( الحطب ) 
الان نحن نسكن في عمارة موزعه شقق كل شقة فيها حمامين ومطبخ ( مركز واحتياج السخان لتسخين المياه) سواء للاستحمام او للغسيل او لغسل الصحون وخلافه 
ماذا نختار : 
هناك من يرشح السخانات الكهربائية واتوقع الاغلبية ولهذه السخانات سعات مختلفة ( 50 ليتر + 80 ليتر + 100 ليتر ) ولكن مصرفها عالي لانها تعمل على الكهرباء وقيمة الكهرباء لا تخفى عليكم هل هناك طريقة نستخدم بها السخان الكهربائي باقل تكلفة 
وهناك من يختار السخانات الشمسية لكن قيمتها عالية ولكنها قليلة المصروف لانها تستمد طاقتها من الشمس هل من الممكن وضع خطة للاستفادة من السخانات الشمسية في العمائر كثيرة الشقق والسكان 
وايضا هل هناك سخان اخر غير السخانات التي ذكرت اعلاه ممكن الاستفادة منه 
الموضوع متروك للنقاش
ارجو الاهتمام لنستفيد جميعا من ارائكم النيرة ولن ابخل عليكم بما تحويه جعبتي من معلومات


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز 
فهذا موضوع يستحق أن نقف أمامه بعض الوقت لما فيه أهمية لكل بيت وشقة وفيلا وقصر 
فهناك أنا لا يتحملون المارء القارص أو البارد في الشتاء ويلجأون التي المياه الساخنة أو الدافئة سواء في الوضوء أو الاستحمام أو غسل الاطباق أو خلافة 
وتختلف طرق الحصول على هذه المياة الدافئة أو الساخنة 
بعض الناس يستخدم السخانات الكهربية 
في حين نجد أن مثل هذه السخانات لها مميزات وعيوب 
أهم عيوبها هو الاستهلاك في الكهرباء المفرط وأيضا يوجد لها حوادث خطيرة مثل الماس الكهربي 
مما يؤدي بحياة من يستخدمها 
بينما نجد أناس أخرين يحصلون على المياة من خلال التسخين على البوتاجاز أو وابور الجاز كما في الارياف قديما والبعض يستخدمها حتي الان وكل حسب امكانياته 
وهناك أنواع أخري من السخانات وهي السخانات التي تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي 
ويوجد نوعين منها 
النوع الاول يعمل بواسطة أنبوبة مستقلة مثل ( البوتاجاز - فرن الغاز ) 
وبمجرد انتهاء الغاز من الانبوبة يبدأ الشخص في البحث عن أنبوبة أخري ربما ينتظر يوم أو يومين حتي يمر عربة الانابيب من أمام البيت 
وأيضا لهذا النوع عيوب خطيرة من أهمها الاهمال في تركيبها مما يؤدي الى حدوث تسريب للغاز 
وهذا قد يؤدي بحياة من بالشقة أو بالعقار كاملا 

النوع الثاني وهو الذي يعمل من خلال شبكة الغاز الطبيعي المنتشرة في بعض المناطق السكنية الان 
وفي هذا النوع لا يحق للشخص أن يغير أي شئ أو فصل السخان الا من خلال الشركة التي قامت بالتوصيل 
بينما موضوع السخانات الشمسية ربما يكون غير منتشر بكثرة 
ولكن هناك بعض المدن الجامعية تستخدمه وأيضا المستشفيات 
وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## محسن 9 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

نعم اخي eng_ ashraf معلومات رائعه سوف تكون انشاء الله من البحث ومهمة ايضا اشكرك لكرمك ونبل اخلاقك وتأكد انك ستكون المستفيد من البحث كما تفيد


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع مهم جدا , ولكن اذن لى اخى الكريم ان اسالك عن اى نوع من سخانات المياه تسال؟
فهناك السخانات المنزليه الصغيره و هناك تكنولوجيات اخرى لتسخين المياه بشكل مركزى تستخدم فى الفنادق و المستشفيات عادة, كما ان هناك نظم تسخين اكبر تستخدم فى بعض المدن البارده ليس فقط من اجل التسخين ولكن لضمان عدم تجمد المياه فى المواسير 
- بالنسبه للسخانات المنزليه الصغيره كالمستخدمه فى معظم منازلنا, فهى تنقسم الى عده انواع و باكثر من مبدا تقسيم
-فمثلا من حيث طريقه التسخين تنقسم الى نوعين اساسيين
1- تسخين مستمر " معظم سخانات الغاز الطبيعى"
2- تخزين الماء الساخن " معظم السخانات الكهربيه"
ولكل من هذه الانواع مميزات و عيوب, ويجب اختيار السخان المناسب على حسب الحاجه


----------



## محسن 9 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي eng-mhem على الاهتمام والتوقف عند هذا الموضوع وابداء الرأي انا احاول أن أجمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات عن نوعية السخان من من لديهم معلومات عن السخانات انا ذكرت عدة نوعيات واحببت ان تفيدوني ربما هناك سخان اخر لم يذكر او نوعية مبتكرة جديدة نقوم باختيارها لتكون السخان المناسب للمكان المناسب الذي سيدور حوله البحث ووضع المخططات للشبكة المناسبة له ولتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
واضيف بان هناك نوع من السخانات المركزية تركب على سطح العمارة او الفيلا ويستخدمها كافة السكان سواء الشقق او البيوت الافرادية للحمامات والمطابخ وخلافه 
فاي من السخان الاكثر فائدة والاقل مشاكل والاقل مصروف برايكم نختاروهذا هو موضوع البحث الاول او القسم الاول من البحث ارجو ممن لديهم المعلومة ان يفيدونا او ساقوم باختيار السخان المناسب لنتدارسه جميعا واكرر لتعم الفائدة على الجميع والله الموفق
في انتظار ارائكم


----------



## محسن 9 (2 يناير 2008)

لايوجد مشاركين بعون الله تعالى ساقوم بوضع الخطوات اللازمة قريبا


----------



## منير الجزائري (2 يناير 2008)

وفقك الله يا اخي


----------



## محسن 9 (3 يناير 2008)

سيكون هذا اول اختيار سخان شمسي رائع وهناك اختيارات اخرى ساضعها بالترتيب
1-استخدام السخانات الشمسية في المباني
أن أحد التطبيقات الهامة للطاقة الشمسية هي السخانات الشمسية للمياه والدور الذي تلعبه هذه المنظومات في توفير إحتياجات القطاع السكني من المياه الساخنة والتي يتم تلبيتها حاليا عن طريق سخانات المياه الكهربية. 
تعريفات أساسية :- 
·الطاقة الشمسية الساقطة على سطح الأرض: 
هي الجزء من الإشاعات المنبعثة من الشمس والتي تصل عبرالغلاف الجوى إلى سطح الأرض وتقدر عادة بكمية الطاقة الساقطة على المستوى الأفقي لكل متر مربع خلال اليوم،وتبلغ القيمة اليومية المتوسطة لها بالجماهيرية على مدار العام حوالي 6 كيلووات ساعة لكل متر مربع. 
·السخان الشمسي ( منظومة تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية ): 
هي منظومة متكاملة تتكون من عدة أجزاء تستخدم في تجميع الأشعة الشمسية الساقطة عليها وتحويلها إلى طاقة حرارية يستفاد منها في تسخين المياه خلال ساعات سطوع الشمس،حيث تخزن المياه الساخنة في خزان حرارى تمهيدا لإستخدامها خلال اليوم. 
·الحمل الحرارى المطلوب من السخان الشمسي: 
الطاقة الحرارية اللازمة لتوفير كمية المياه الساخنة يوميا تعادل السعة التخزينية للمنظومة عند درجات حرارة تتراوح ما بين 50 إلى 60درجة وذلك على مدار العام الكامل،ويصل هذا الحمل الحراري إلى حوالي 3000كيلووات ساعة سنويا لسخان شمسي تبلغ سعته التخزينية 200لتر من المياه الساخنة. 
·معامل المشاركة الشمسية : 
هو المعامل الذي يعتمد على جودة وكفاءة السخان الشمسي،ويمثل النسبة بين كمية الطاقة الفعلية المستفادة من المنظومة والمنقولة إلى الماء خلال فترة زمنية محددة إلى كمية الطاقة اللازمة للوفاء بالحمل الحراري المطلوب من المنظومة خلال نفس الفترة الزمنية ويزيد هذا المعامل إذا ما حسب لمدة عام كامل عن 90% في كافة مناطق الجماهيرية . 
المكونات الرئيسية لمنظومة السخان الشمسي: 
أ ) المجمع الشمسي 
ب ) الخزان 
ج ) هيكل التثبيت وأنابيب التوصيل 
أنواع السخانات الشمسية ( منظومة تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية ) : 
حدث تطور تقني ملحوظ فى مجال صناعة السخانات الشمسية على مستوى العالم حيث يوجد في الأسواق حاليا نوعيات مختلفة من السخانات تتباين فيما بينها فى العناصر والخامات والتصميم والسعات وطريقة العمل حتى تتناسب مع كافة الإحتياجات تحت الظروف المناخية المختلفة. 
وتنقسم السخانات الشمسية إلى نوعين اساسين : 
أ ) النوع التقليدى : 
وتنقسم هذه النوعية بدورها إلى قسمين : 
·السخانات ذات الدائرة المفتوحة ( تسخين مباشر ): 
وهى المنظومات التى يمر فيها الماء المراد تسخينه مباشرة خلال المجمع الشمسي ومنه إلى الخزان ويندرج تحت هذا القسم نوعين من المنظومات :- 
1- منظومة التدوير الطبيعى ( بدون مضخة):شكل(1)


2- منظومة التدوير القسري :شكل(2) 


·السخانات ذات الدائرة المغلقة ( تسخين غير مباشر ): 
تتشابه هذه السخانات مع السخانات ذات الدائرة المفتوحة فيما عدا أن الماء المستهلك لايمر مباشرة إلى المجمعات الشمسية بل يتم تسخينه داخل الخزان عن طريق مبادل حرارى مغمور داخل المياه المراد تسخينها كما و موضح بالرسم التخطيطى فى شكل (3،4 ) ويمثل المجمع الشمسي والمبادل الحرارى المغمور دائرة مغلقة يمر خلالها فى أغلب الأحيان مياه مقطرة مضافا إليها إضافات كيماوية مانعة للصدأ وذلك لإطلالة عمر السخان الشمسي بالمناطق التى توجد بها مياه ذات درجة ملوحة ملحوظة . وتنقسم هذه المنظومات إلى نوعين : 
1_ منظومات التدوير الطبيعى : شكل (3) 


2_منظومات التدوير القسري: شكل (4) 



ب ) النوع المتكامل: 
يتكون هذا النوع من السخانات من وعاء واحد متكامل يؤدى وظيفة المجمع الشمسي وخزان فى نفس الوقت وذلك بدون أية وصلات خارجية بين المجمع والخزان، ويعتمد فى نظرية عمله على إمتصاص الأشعة وتخزينها مباشرة بواسطة الماء الموجود داخل الخزان، ورغم أن هذا النوع متاح بصورة محدودة على المستوى التجارى إلا أنه يتوفر بأشكال وسعات وتقنيات مختلفة، علما بأن هناك العديد من الأبحاث العلمية والتقنية الجارية حاليا على مستوى العالم لتحسين أدائه ورفع كفاءته الإنتاجية حيث من المتوقع إنتشاره بصورة اوسع على المستوى التجارى نظرا لإنخفاض كلفته الإقتصادية، يبين الرسم شكل (5) مخططا عاما لهذه المنظومة . 
الإعتبارات الفنية الواجب مراعاتها فى اختيار وتركيب السخان الشمسي : 
هناك عدة إعتبارات فنية يتم على ضوئها إختيار وتركيب السخان الشمسي المناسب نذكر اهمها فيما يلي : 
1- نوع منظومة السخان الشمسي والتى يتم تحديدها بناء على طبيعة الإستهلاك ونوعية المياه المتوفرة بالمنزل وكمية المياه المطلوبة للإستعمال اليومي. 
2- سعة الخزان المتمثلة فى كمية المياه المطلوبة للإستعمال اليومي والتى تعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على عدد من أفراد الأسرة علما بأنه توجد منظومات ذات سعات كبيرة يمكن أن تسد بإحتياجات عدد من الأسر تقيم معا فى مبنى واحد. 
3- زاوية الميل الجمعات الشمسية والتى يجب أن تتناسب مع الموقع الجغرافى للمنزل ( تختلف زاوية الميل من شمال الجماهيرية إلى جنوبها طبقا لخط العرض ). 
4- تثبيت السخان الشمسي بإحكام مواجها للجنوب بقدر الإمكان مع تفادى حدوث ظلال على سطح المجمع من المبانى المجاورة . 
5- الإستعانة بمصفى للمياه قبل تغذيتها للمنظومة فى المناطق التى تتسم بوجود مياه بها رواسب جبرية أو أى رواسب أخرى عالقة بها . 
6-ضرورة ضبط المنظم الحرارى ( الثرموستات ) فى السخانات الشمسية التى يوجد به عنصر تسخين كهربى مساعد عند درجة حرارة منخفضة ( 50 درجة مئوية مثلا ) حتى لا يؤثر وجود عنصر التسخين المساعد سلبيا على أداء المنظومة. 
7- تنظيف أسطح المجمعات الشمسية كلما دعت الضرورة ، وخاصة فى المواسم ذات الرياح المتربة . 

الموضوع على الرابط التالي : 

http://cseslibya.org/alskanatfealmbane.htm

الاختيار الثاني سيكون : السخان الكهربائي وحدات منفصلة لكل حمام ولكل مطبخ


----------



## محسن 9 (3 يناير 2008)

ىلاختيار الثاني : السخان الهربائي 
يعتمد عمل السخان الكهربائي على مبدأ التسخين الناتج عن مرور التيار للمقاومة التي تبديها تلك الموصلات ، وكلما زادت مقاومة الموصلات زادت الحرارة الناتجة ، وهذا ما يحدث في عنصر التسخين في السخان الكهربائي ، الذي يتميز بمقاومته العالية ، حيث يقوم منظم الحرارة بتوصيل التيار العنصر او عنصري التسخين ، فترتفع حرارته ، فتنتقل هذه الحرارة إلى الماء تعمل تيارات الحمل على توزيع الحرارة على مياه الخزان بالتساوي ، وعندما تصل درجة حرارته على الدرجة المطلوبة يفصل منظم الحرارة التيار عن عنصر التسخين ذاتياً . 

يظل الماء محتفظاً بحرارته إطول مدة ممكنة ، وذلك لوجود العازل الحراري ، فغذا انخفضت حرارته فإن المنظم الحراري يستشعر ذلك ويقوم بتوصيل التيار لعنصر التسخين لتعويض ذلك الانخفاض ، ثم يفصل التيار بعد ذلك ، وهكذا يحتفظ السخان بالمياة الساخنة عند درجة حرارة معينة
الموضوع موجود على الرابط التالي : 
http://www.khayma.com/madina/m1-eng/heater3.htm


----------



## محسن 9 (3 يناير 2008)

الاختيار الثالث السخان المركزي الكهربائي قريبا


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي و حبيبي بالله محسن على هذا الموضوع الجميل 

بالنسبه للسخانات من معرفتي للموضوع 
هناك عامل عادة ما لا ينتبه له المستخدم او الرزبون عند الشراء .... وهو مدى كفاءة العزل الحراري للسخان , فمادة الطلاء للخزان الموجود داخل السخان مهمه جدا و هي مكلفه اذا لم يتمك مراعاتها ... فالفقد الحراري يزيد كلما كانت هذه الماده غير مناسبه ........ وبالتالي مهما كانت طريقه التسخين سيكون الفقد الحراري عالي 

بالنسبه للسخانات الشمسيه فمما رايت وبعد التجربه ان زيادة عدد الانابيب في كل وحده يزيد من مقدرة التسخين و الذي يعطي انتقال كبير في عملية التسخين هو ان تكون هذه الانابيب من النحاس و ليس الحديد ......ومن التجربه ...... الكفاءة بنسبه التسخين تزداد بمقدار 70%


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي المهندس رائد على الاهتمام وكلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة النحاس هو افضل نوعية للسخان وايضا للمواسير البايبات ولكن بشرط وضع عازل حراري بين جدار السخان من الخارج والغلاف الخارجي عادة تترك المصانع فراغ بين الجدار الخارجي للسخان النحاس او المصنوع من مواد اخرى حديد ضد الصدأ والغلاف الخارجي ليكون العازل هو الهواء فلذلك نفقد الكثير من الحرارة وتسمى الفقد الحراري وهذا ما يزيد من صرف وهدر للطاقة مهما كانت كهرباء او غيرها 
النتيجة هو ان نختار:
1- السخان المصنوع من النحاس وعلى ان تكون سماكة النحاس لاتقل عن 5مم لتفادي الانفجار في حال زيادة الضغط للماء المغزي او نتيجة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فوق المعتاد 
2- يجب عزل السخان بمواد عازلة للاحتفاظ بالحرارة الداخلية قدر الامكان
3- طلاء السخان من الداخل بمواد تمنع التاكل لجسم السخان او المواسير وايضا تكون عامل مساعد على الاحتفاظ بالحرارة اكبر قدر ممكن 
كل الشكر للجميع وارجو من الجميع المشاركة ووضع الافكار لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يناير 2008)

محسن 9 قال:


> اشكرك اخي المهندس رائد على الاهتمام وكلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة النحاس هو افضل نوعية للسخان وايضا للمواسير البايبات ولكن بشرط وضع عازل حراري بين جدار السخان من الخارج والغلاف الخارجي عادة تترك المصانع فراغ بين الجدار الخارجي للسخان النحاس او المصنوع من مواد اخرى حديد ضد الصدأ والغلاف الخارجي ليكون العازل هو الهواء فلذلك نفقد الكثير من الحرارة وتسمى الفقد الحراري وهذا ما يزيد من صرف وهدر للطاقة مهما كانت كهرباء او غيرها
> النتيجة هو ان نختار:
> 1- السخان المصنوع من النحاس وعلى ان تكون سماكة النحاس لاتقل عن 5مم لتفادي الانفجار في حال زيادة الضغط للماء المغزي او نتيجة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فوق المعتاد
> 2- يجب عزل السخان بمواد عازلة للاحتفاظ بالحرارة الداخلية قدر الامكان
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع وكل من شارك في الموضوع .

بالنسبة للفقرة الأولى ارى ان المواصفات التي طرحتها مكلفة وباهظة الثمن بالنسبة للمستهلك .

اما لتفادي الأنفجار ممكن وضع صمام الأمان في حالة الأفراط في الضغط او الغليان وعموما هناك

متحسس للحرة في منضومة السخان . وايضا ممكن وضع انبوب عمودي على السخان لخروج الماء

في حالة غليانه الشديد وايضا هناك انبوب الماء المغذي او الذي يغذي السخان بالماء البارد الذي هو

بالأساس ينبع من الخزان في اعلى المنزل ممكن النفوذ لضغط الماء المغلي منه عكسيا وجميع هذه 

المستلزمات تمنع من انفجار السخان .

ولي رجعة للموضوع ثانيتا لكي لايكون هناك ملل او كلل من الأفراط في المقالة .

تحياتي :55:


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2008)

اشكرك مشرفنا الغالي : شكري محمد نورى على المعلومات القيمة نعم المصانع قمت باستبدال النحاس ووضع الحديد المجلفن عوضا عنه وقامت بوضع صمام الامان له في حال ارتفاع الضغط يفتح الصمام لتفريغ الضغط او وضع ماسورة الى اعلى السطح ويجب ان تكون اعلى من الخزان المغزي للسخان حتى نتفادى خروج الماء تحت مستوى الخزان 
وايضا قامت المصانع بوضع رداد اسفل السخان وعند فتحة دخول الماء للسخان لكي لاترجع المياه المغذية للسخان 
هذه النقاط سوف نقوم باستخلاصها في نهاية البحث نحن الان نجمع اكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات ربما هناك نقاط نجهلها ويعرفها المهندسون او اهل الخبرة فتكون فائدة عظيمة للكل 
الى الان يدور محور الحديث حول جسم السخان والقطع الموصولة للامان او التغذية والضغط 
واعتبر هذا الجزء مهم جدا لنوعية السخان سواء كان يعمل على الكهرباء او خلافة لان هذا الجزء يعتمد عليه لكل انواع التغذيات سواء الشمسية او البترولية او الخشب اوالكهرباء 
هل هناك نوع من السخانات نستفيد منها او نقوم بتصنيعها غير الموجود في السوق او الموجودة بشرط نختار منها الافضل 
وايضا مما يسبب المشاكل والكوارس المنزلية لاسمح الله هي تحديد نقاط الضعف ليتداركها الجميع 
هل تساعدوني على ذلك 
ارجو مساعدتكم والتواصل لنصل الى حل


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2008)

الخلاصة لما ورد : كان الحديث يدور حول جسم السخان والقطع الرتبطه به ساطرح بعض الاسئلة للاجابة عليها وتكون:
نقطة البداية 
اولا جسم السخان هل يصنع من الحديد المجلفن او النحاس وما هي السماكة لكل منهما لتفادي ضغط الماء المغذي ---- او ضغط حرارة الماء المرتفعة ----- او بكلاهما ---
ومن المعرف ان الابنية الحديثة اصبحت متعددة الادوار فضغط الماء المغذي للسخان يختلف حسب الدور مثلا ضغط الماء الساقط من الخزان الموجود في الدور العاشر الى الدور الارضي مختلف عن ما اذا كان للدور التاسع فهل نوعية السخان الموحد في السوق يتحمل كل هذه الضغوط سواء بسواء هنا يكمن الخطر اذا لم نجد حل لهذه المشكلة حوادث مفجعة تحدث بسبب هذه المشكلة قنبلة موقوته في منازلنا 
ثانيا : القطع المرتبطة بالسخان من رداد ماء او صمام امان او ثيرموستات 
ما هي افضل النوعيات وايضا مما تتألف هذه القطع وما مدى جودتها 
هي قطع أمان وليست رؤوس تفجير للسخان 
ارجو وضع النقاط على الحروف لنتمتع بماء ساخن وايضا براحة وامان


----------



## محسن 9 (8 يناير 2008)

وهذه معلومة رائعة من اخوكم مشرف الطاقة البديلة الاخ الذي يستحق كل تقدير شكري محمد نوري
على الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76906.html#post641624
ارجو أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## Memo1977 (8 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محسن 9 (8 يناير 2008)

سوف أعمل ولن أكل أو أمل حتى نصل إلى غاية مرضية ومريحة ومنكم واليكم 
ما رأي الاخوة في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية ( أن يفيدونا بنوع الثرموستات الافضل حتى لاينفجر السخان أي كان نوعه المعتمد بتغزيته على الطاقة الكهربائية ) لنذهب إليهم عسى أن يقيدونا 
صحيح أن هناك أنواع عديدة في السوق ولكن أيهما أفضل في العمل والتحمل وايضا حتى لاينفجر السخان


----------



## eng_mhem (13 يناير 2008)

محسن 9 قال:


> الخلاصة لما ورد : كان الحديث يدور حول جسم السخان والقطع الرتبطه به ساطرح بعض الاسئلة للاجابة عليها وتكون:
> نقطة البداية
> اولا جسم السخان هل يصنع من الحديد المجلفن او النحاس وما هي السماكة لكل منهما لتفادي ضغط الماء المغذي ---- او ضغط حرارة الماء المرتفعة ----- او بكلاهما ---



بالنسبه لجسم السخان " التانك الداخلى " يصنع غالبا من الواح الصلب المجلفن و يغطى بطبقه من الاستون - مادة فخاريه مقاومه للاملاح - او الاناميل , و لكن كل من البطانتين لا تقدم الحمايه الكامله لجسم التنانك من التاكل و لذلك يستخدم فى الغالب عمود من الماغنسيوم ليوفر الحمايه الكيميائيه للتنك من الصدأ, و يجب تغير عمود االماغنسيوم بصفه دوريه على حسب توصيات المصنع لضمان الحفاظ على التنك اكبر مده ممكنه.
و احيانا يصنع التانك من الاستانلس حيث هو افضل المواد المستخدمه حيث يوفر حمايه ذاتيه من الصدأ مع عدم حدوث تفاعلات كيميائيه داخل التانك مما يؤدي الى الحصول على مياه ساخنه نظيفه, و يعيبه ارتفاع التكلفه و صعوبة التشغيل و التشكيل, كما انه من المعروف صعوبة و ارتفاع تكلفة اللحام بالنسبه للاستانلس.
و بالنسبه لتخانات الصاج المستخدم فغالبا فى حالة الصلب المجلفن حوالى 2:3mm اما فى حالة الاستانلس فيكفى من 0.8:1.5mm .
اما بالنسبه لاستخدام النحاس فلا اظن ان يستخدم بشكل كامل فى صنع التانك و ذلك لعدة اسباب منها ارتفاع ثمنه و انخفاض اجهاد الخضوع مما يؤدى الى استخدام سماكات كبيره نسبيا و ارتفاع معامل التوصيل الحررارى, و لكن من الممكن ان يستخدم النحاس فى صناعة بعض اجزاء التنك وذلك لقياس درجة حرارة الماء خارجيا عن طريق السطح النحاسى الملامس للماء و ذلك كما قلنا لارتفاع معامل التوصيل الحرارى له
و قد يستخدم جزء نحاسى فى التانك لحماية التانك من الانفجار عن طريق حدوث انبعاج و تصريف للماء قبل الوصول الى الضغط الخطير بالنسيه للتانك.
و للعلم انا اعمل فى احد المصانع المنتجه لسخانات المياه المنزليا, كما عرض على الكثير من انواع السخانات الاخرى اثناء مرحلة البحوث الخاصه بالانتاج و لم ارى تانك مصنوع بالكامل من النحاس.


----------



## محمد شبيرو (13 يناير 2008)

الاخ الفاضل محسن 
هناك نوع من السخانات الكهربائية بدون خزانات 
وأول أستخدامي لها كان منذ 12سنه في تسخين مياه حمامات السباحه المغلقة وكانت السخانات انتاج اوروبي والأن يوجد انتاج أسيوي للمنازل 
ونظريه عملها مثل سخان الغاز وهي ملفات حراريه عالية تقوم بتسخين الماء أثناء مروره عليها بدون وجود خزان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يناير 2008)

شكر وتقدير للزميل eng_mhem .

هناك محاذير من استخدام النحاس نظرا لوجوده داخل حيز الخزان لان تأكسده وانتاج اوكسد النحاس وهي مادة سامة خضراء اللون .

البغدادي


----------



## محسن 9 (14 يناير 2008)

eng_mhem قال:


> بالنسبه لجسم السخان " التانك الداخلى " يصنع غالبا من الواح الصلب المجلفن و يغطى بطبقه من الاستون - مادة فخاريه مقاومه للاملاح - او الاناميل , و لكن كل من البطانتين لا تقدم الحمايه الكامله لجسم التنانك من التاكل و لذلك يستخدم فى الغالب عمود من الماغنسيوم ليوفر الحمايه الكيميائيه للتنك من الصدأ, و يجب تغير عمود االماغنسيوم بصفه دوريه على حسب توصيات المصنع لضمان الحفاظ على التنك اكبر مده ممكنه.
> و احيانا يصنع التانك من الاستانلس حيث هو افضل المواد المستخدمه حيث يوفر حمايه ذاتيه من الصدأ مع عدم حدوث تفاعلات كيميائيه داخل التانك مما يؤدي الى الحصول على مياه ساخنه نظيفه, و يعيبه ارتفاع التكلفه و صعوبة التشغيل و التشكيل, كما انه من المعروف صعوبة و ارتفاع تكلفة اللحام بالنسبه للاستانلس.
> و بالنسبه لتخانات الصاج المستخدم فغالبا فى حالة الصلب المجلفن حوالى 2:3mm اما فى حالة الاستانلس فيكفى من 0.8:1.5mm .
> اما بالنسبه لاستخدام النحاس فلا اظن ان يستخدم بشكل كامل فى صنع التانك و ذلك لعدة اسباب منها ارتفاع ثمنه و انخفاض اجهاد الخضوع مما يؤدى الى استخدام سماكات كبيره نسبيا و ارتفاع معامل التوصيل الحررارى, و لكن من الممكن ان يستخدم النحاس فى صناعة بعض اجزاء التنك وذلك لقياس درجة حرارة الماء خارجيا عن طريق السطح النحاسى الملامس للماء و ذلك كما قلنا لارتفاع معامل التوصيل الحرارى له
> ...



اشكرك اخي المهندس :eng_mhem على المشاركة وكونك احد العاملين في مصانع السخانات مفيد جدا للبحث هذا 
اخي في سوريا مثلا تصنع سخانات الماء من النحاس بسماكات مختلفة حسب استخدام المستهلك لها في حال سكنه في عمارة لا تزيد ادوارها عن دورين يستعمل السخان قليل السماكه ما يعادل 2مم بينما يستخدم الساكن في الادوار الكثيرة مثلا خمسة ادوار الساكن في الدور الاول يستخدم سخان سماكته 5مم بينما الساكن في الدور الخامس او الرابع يستخدم سخان 2مم في حال وجود الخزان على سطح العمارة ذلك لتفادي ضغط الماء الساقط من الخزان العلوي وهذه السخانات تسخن على مواقد المازوت ( الديزل ) وحدثت المصانع بوجود الكهرباء طريقتها لتعمل على الديزل والكهرباء لوجود قلب للسخان يعمل على الطاقة الكهربائية لتسخين الماء 
بينما مثلا في دول الخليج يستخدم المستهلك سخانات ماء تعمل على الطاقة الكهربائية بسعات مختلفة من 50 ليتر الى 100 ليتر واكثر وجسم السخان مصنوع من الحديد الجلفن بسماكة واحدة 1.25مم 
وهنا يكمن الخطر لاستخدام هذه السخانات في العماثر الضخمة متعددة الادوار ليصل الى اكثر من ثلاثين طابق فالمستخدم في الطوابق العلوية اقل خطر من المستخدم في الطوابق السفلية الاكثر خطورة عادة توضع الخزانات على السطح العلوي لكل عمارة فيكون ضغط الماء عالي جدا في الادوار السفلية مما يسبب انفجار السخان 
هل هناك دراسة معينة في المصانع تعملون عليها لتصحيح الخطا ام ماذا ارجو وضع هذه الدراسة لنستفيد منها جميعا واكون لك من الشاكرين 
وايضا في وجود التطور يطلى جسم السخان من الداخل بمادة السيرميك لتفادي التأكل وتعطي السخان متانة وقوة اضافية وايضا تمنع تكوين الاوساخ داخل السخان وسهولة في التنظيف لعدم تماسك الاتربة او الاملاح على جسم السخان


----------



## محسن 9 (14 يناير 2008)

محمد شبيرو قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محسن
> هناك نوع من السخانات الكهربائية بدون خزانات
> وأول أستخدامي لها كان منذ 12سنه في تسخين مياه حمامات السباحه المغلقة وكانت السخانات انتاج اوروبي والأن يوجد انتاج أسيوي للمنازل
> ونظريه عملها مثل سخان الغاز وهي ملفات حراريه عالية تقوم بتسخين الماء أثناء مروره عليها بدون وجود خزان


اخي محمد الخزان قصدك داخل السخان او الخزان مغذي السخان 
اذا كان الخزان للسخان جسم السخان هذا خطا كبير اولا : يسبب بحرق المستخدم عند ملامسته 
ثانيا سيكون هناك فقد حراري مما يؤدي الى زيادة في استهلاك الغاز 
يجب عزل جسم السخان بسماكة لاتقل عن 5سم من الصوف الصخري او مواد اخرى عازلة اخرى وبعدها يغطى السخان بصاج خفيف مجلفن ومدهون من الخارج


----------



## محسن 9 (14 يناير 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكر وتقدير للزميل eng_mhem .
> 
> هناك محاذير من استخدام النحاس نظرا لوجوده داخل حيز الخزان لان تأكسده وانتاج اوكسد النحاس وهي مادة سامة خضراء اللون .
> 
> البغدادي


اشكرك اخي على المرور نعم كلامك صحيح وينصح بذلك


----------

